# Concupiscence: Sin and the Mother of Sin



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 4, 2006)

There's a new old essay here.

Cheers,

rsc


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 4, 2006)

Another great article Scott. Thank you. I just wish you could have given it a title I could repeat in front of my kids. I'll have to whisper that word when they're around.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Another great article Scott. Thank you. I just wish you could have given it a title I could repeat in front of my kids. I'll have to whisper that word when they're around.



My proudest accomplishment is that I learned to spell concupiscence without looking it up every time.

rsc


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 4, 2006)

> While we are recovering our classical grammar of virtue, we should also to recover our vocabulary of vice as well. Concupiscence is among our choicest words to be recovered.


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2006)

"Concupiscence" is a great word to through around at cocktail parties and other like social functions....



Robin


----------

